# Goodbye to the Panel Vanners



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Went completely off our trolley today and traded in Tribby for a new Bessacarr E460

Had an E445 before, and have missed her

I'm expecting it to last us until were too old to get out, as it'll take that long to pay for her, but Hey, we got a very good trade in price, and life's for living

Feel very confident that Messrs Swift & Company will provide the customer care that they are becoming renowned for

If anybody wants an excellent, well cared for 650 with a few extras I have a few days to let the dealer know otherwise it goes to the dealer

Otto


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Otto-de-froste said:


> Went completely off our trolley today and traded in Tribby for a new Bessacarr E460
> Feel very confident that Messrs Swift & Company will provide the customer care that they are becoming renowned for


A very good move ! I'm sure you're right if our experiences with Swift are anything to go by. We feel reassured to be with them.

G


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

A sad loss to the PVC fraternity, one of our stoutest (and I don't mean that in a weightist sort of way) supporters. You will be sorely missed and the initial ODF will forever be hallowed in PVC circles.

You should've waited for the Swift A Class like Russell! :lol: 

SDA

Trying to build up an A Class head of steam hear Mr Smith.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

would love an A class, but gotta eat too

thanks for kind, if (physically) accurate description - stout

will miss the helpfulness and camaraderie of the panel van crew - especially those with Triganos - although I know that all MHF'ers, so to speak, are equally helpful and friendly

I'll still wave to the panel vans!

O de F


----------

